# Pontiac Protect-o-plate



## 67 LeMans 4dr Cpe (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I havent posted here in a while but I'll make this short and to the point. When I was just looking around my car for the 10,000th time I decided to look through the owner protection plan booklet. I noticed right away that it looked old (I've had to purchase some repro books for the car) so as I flipped through it I quickly came to the conclusion that it was the original booklet and when I turned to the last page I saw the GM Protect-O-Plate stuck to the page as well as the original owners name and original selling dealership. I didnt know what it was at first but its really got me excited to try to speak to the original owner if he's still alive and learn more about the car. 

Now my question to the highly seasoned Pontiac experts out there. How crucial or important are the plates? Whats their significance?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe in the days before personal computers that when you took your car in for service, the service person took that plate and placed it on the form for the service to be done and then used a device that placed pressure on the plate and the paper to make an impression of the plate so the information was transferred to the paper...the paper worked like carbon paper (we used to call it NCR paper IIRC) and it would transfer your info onto several copies of the worksheet...

Similar to the old charge plates in the day (precursor to charge cards)

Bill


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The POP is a valuable addition to any car, and they are not very common after all these years. They add provenance: my '65 came with the POP when I bought it in 1982, and the engine number on the POP proved it was a factory tripower car. This was way before cloning, but good to know. THe down side is that with a POP, the exact EUN (Engine Unit Number) is listed, so if you have a replacement block, even if the code is right, the car will still not be "original". My '65 came with a 428, and now has a '65 GTO 389 in place, but the POP says it isn't the "born with" engine. Keep the POP with the vehicle....they are seldom seen.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Protect-o-plate is a great piece of documentation to have.

If you're interested in learning more about your car's original equipment/options, you can also order a documentation package from Pontiac Historic Services (PHS). I think the price is $65 now...you get the original billing invoice, original engine unit number (as mentioned above), vehicle order and billing documents, your vehicle's engine/drive train/interior/options list and a "model year" data package.


----------



## 67 LeMans 4dr Cpe (Apr 30, 2012)

When i was reading the warranty booklet with the POP, it said the detachable stubs were marked at specific interval associated with the waaranty on the car and as the car was brought in for its service the stub was imprinted with the pop info and sent to Pontiac so they could track the proper maintenance of the car was being performed.

I have all the documents from PHS and your correct it is $65 for the info, minus the window sticker. All my numbers match as I have no plans in the immediate future to swap out my 326. But in time if the the right pieces fell into place i would consider droppin a nasty 455 and beefing up the drivetrain. Im just doing a mild frame off resto mod in the meantime.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a roll of "special GM tape" for a Dymo label maker....this was used in 67 to make protect-o-plates....I do not however have any blank plates. They were used for owner/ car info when filling out invoices for service....placed in, and "run thru" an old style credit card machine....If you have one, GREAT!, if not...it ain'y the end of the world...the most important thing is the VIN tag followed by the build tag. As Jeff said they are very cool to have...the more memorabilia, the better! Eric


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

im in mississippi and like ive stated befor the tempest has been with my family from 68 on, we know the original owner and his mom still lvies in the house they lived in when the car was new. we got the dealer booklet that contains the owners manual and the little dealer accessory book and even the first tag reciet for it but we do not have the protecto plate so did all pontiacs in the 60's come with theme? should i ask the original owner to keep an eye out for it? i know nothing about these things.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, all Pontiacs came with a Protect-o-plate. It will be on the back page of the warranty booklet.


----------

